# Zündschlüssel versenkt...



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. März 2015)

Durch eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände _(Feder-Karabiner ging beim  aus der Tasche ziehen auf und Schlüssel wurde regelrecht ins Wasser  katapultiert - Der Sicherheitsschwimmer hatte sich am Taschenknopf verfangen - Murphy`s Gesetz) _liegt mein Zündschlüssel jetzt 4,5m tief  im Rhein.

Problem: ich finde den Ersatzschlüssel nicht mehr - also keine Nummer  oder ähnliches. Hat da jemand mal Erfahrungen gesammelt mit  der Beschaffung eines neuen Schlüssels oder ist ein neues Schloß fällig  (Yamaha Schaltbox & Selva Motor)


----------



## Gondoschir (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Von Militaria Sammlern weiß ich, dass die neben Metalldetektoren an Land auch noch sehr kraftvolle Magneten durchs Wasser zerren.
Vielleicht hast Du ja jemanden dieser Art in der Nähe.
Oder Du suchst mal in der Bucht nach "Neodym Magnet" und wirst selbst tätig.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Am besten wohl einen Fachmann fragen:

http://www.yamaha-motor.eu/de/deale...BJwOFO9hoU0jCWEporNuApTJ6_LhOkRnax_J0/MARM/OE


----------



## siloaffe (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Ganz ehrlich?!?! 

*Ha Haaa

:m:q:q:q:q:q:q*


----------



## Aurikus (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Du bist aber gemein!!! 






Aber ich kann es mir auch schwer verkneifen.......


----------



## schied1 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

|sagnix|jump:|jump:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

|schild-g|muahah:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Also denke mal der Hersteller kann dir da weiter helfen.


----------



## Hechtpaule (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Hi,

 das Problem kenne ich. Schönen Motor mit Schaltung, E-Start und dem ganzen Gerödel vom Kumpel gekauft und dann erzählt er mir brühwarm, dass der Schlüssel vorhin beim Abbauen innen See gefallen ist - na toll.

 Die Schlösser sind recht primitiv. Also habe ich alle möglichen Schlüssel ausprobiert die ich zu Hause rumzuliegen hatte. Einen passenden hatte ich schnell gefunden - vom Fahrradschloss. Schlüssel von Aktenschränken und Schreibtischschubladen passten ebenfalls, wenn auch nach etwas rumfeilen. Jetzt habe ich 3 passende und kann ruhig selbst mal ein versenken :q

 Evtl. haste ja zu hause was passendes ?

 Schönen Gruß

 Paul


----------



## benzy (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

ich würde auch einfach mal beim Yamaha Händler fragen. Ich weiß von meinem 20 PS Honda das es da nur zwei Sorten Schlüssel gibt! Es sieht wohl so aus als wenn die Schlösser in den Ab-Boxen nichts Besonderes und auch nicht so sicher wie z.B eine Autoschoß oder eine Zylinder an der Wohnungstür sind sind. Einfach Universalschlösser!


----------



## Hering 58 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

macht man ja auch nicht


----------



## gründler (28. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Also wenn jemand im Rhein mit nen Magneten und so....dann wäre es echt nen 6er im lotto wenn dann der Schlüttel dran hängt.

Ich hab mal mein ganzes Schlüttelbund am Ansaugstutzen einer Hochwasserpumpenstation verloren (Stehendes Gewässer) die nicht lief,also nach hause und Magnetfuss vom Trecker (Funke) gehohlt und im Wasser mit Seil und so gepatscht.Aber nix da Schlüsselbund trotz fummeln mit Magneten.

Also Kollegen angerufen soll mal jemand kommen und kurz Pumpe anmachen kurz ansaugen und wieder aus machen, am anderen ende der Station wieder mit Magneten und so.....war auch keine tolle Idee die Pumpen warn wohl bißchen zu stark und Schlüsselbund ist wohl sonstwo hingespüllt worden.

Ende vom Lied Auto Haustür Garagen Scheunen Lager....etc. über 20 Schlüssel weg,kann euch sagen dat wat teuer jewesen. 

#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Warum nicht einfach das Schloss tuaschen? Kosten doch nicht wirklich viel (~20€) und sollte schnell erledigt sein. Sollte einfacher als die Zeit mit der Suche nach nem passenden Schlüssel sein.


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Im Prinzip gibts nur einen richtigen Weg...:q

http://shop.bootshalle-braunschweig.com/4DACTION/web_auswahl/ab0ba/426-/2225


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gibts nur einen richtigen Weg...:q
> 
> http://shop.bootshalle-braunschweig.com/4DACTION/web_auswahl/ab0ba/426-/2225



Genau das war/ist meine Befürchtung.#q

Ich versuche es mal mit Ausbauen und geb das Teil mal einem Kumpel, der hat einen Schlüsseldienst. 

Vllt. hab ich ja auch Glück und auf dem Zündschloß steht eine Nummer - ich werde es sehen.
Danke erstmal für die Tips, ich versuche es auch morgen mal mit einem Magnet - obwohl ich denke das es wirklich Sinnlos ist.


----------



## sunrise137 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Genau das war/ist meine Befürchtung.#q
> 
> Ich versuche es mal mit Ausbauen und geb das Teil mal einem Kumpel, der hat einen Schlüsseldienst.
> 
> ...



Hi,
fahr mal zum Yamaha-Dealer bevor du bastelst!
Bei Mercury gibts für die Händler einen Schlüsselbund mit allem was gängig ist, könnte es für Yamaha auch geben.
Kommt scheinbar öfter mal vor, dass jemand den Motor ohne Schlüssel zur Inspektion bringt.
Gruss
Rainer


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*



sunrise137 schrieb:


> Hi,
> fahr mal zum Yamaha-Dealer bevor du bastelst!



Das ist schon am laufen - ich baue das Zündschloß aus und fahre mal eine Runde bei verschieden Händlern rum (hab gehört, Motoradschlüssel von Yamaha könnten passen)...

Ist nun mal so: Schusseligkeit wird bestraft...


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Eventuell bei der Polizei nachfragen.
Metalldetektoren haben die.
Fragt sich nur, ob die Stelle nicht zu tief ist und was sonst noch alles an Metall im Rhein rumfährt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*

Moin asphaltmonster

hinten auf dem ausgebauten Zündschloß steht eine Nr.#h
dann haste gewonnen.




mfg nobbi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. März 2015)

*AW: Zündschlüssel versenkt...*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Eventuell bei der Polizei nachfragen.
> Metalldetektoren haben die.
> Fragt sich nur, ob die Stelle nicht zu tief ist und was sonst noch alles an Metall im Rhein rumfährt.



Kannste vergessen... Ich war heute nochmal da und habe mit einem Magneten geangelt.
Glatter, steiniger Boden. und zum Zeitpunkt herschte starke Strömung und es war ca. 4.50 tief.
Außerdem haben wir heute den Steg in den Fluß gezogen und somit ist jede Suche erfolglos.
Und wegen einem Zündschlüssel kommt da keine Polizei.
Ein Kumpel ist Taucher, aber da der Steg mit einigen Ankerketten gesichert ist wäre mir die Verantwortung zu groß um da einen runter zu schicken - ne, da bezahle ich lieber ein neues Zündschloß.



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin asphaltmonster
> 
> hinten auf dem ausgebauten Zündschloß steht eine Nr.#h
> dann haste gewonnen.
> ...



Morgen werde ich es sehen, du machst mir Hoffnung.


----------

